# Movie criticism



## Panthera Onca (Apr 27, 2013)

What are the rules for criticizing a movie(real) in a fictional story? Two of my characters, dislike a certain move and criticize it. Am I okay to use a real movie or should I make make up a  movie that is like the actual film?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 27, 2013)

If real people can express their opinion of things in real life I don't see why fictional ones shouldn't in a story. Being slanderous or pejorative about something is not going to be well received, basically you mustn't tell lies, but there is nothing wrong with having an opinion.


----------



## Nickleby (May 1, 2013)

Two caveats. One, does the criticism contribute anything to the story? If not, I would avoid using it. Two, remember that your readers may not share your opinion. I came across a bad review in a work of fiction, and ever since then I've mistrusted that writer.


----------



## JosephB (May 2, 2013)

Wait -- you're saying you mistrust the writer because a _character_ doesn't like a particular movie? 

I wrote a story about a couple who argued over the movie _Breakfast at Tiffany's_. Sort of against type -- the guy loved it -- it was important to him for reasons that were central to the point of the story. But the girl hated it -- and it ended up being a big bone of contention. And she went into some detail as to why she disliked it -- I had to think hard about it, because I do like the movie and essentially disagreed with the character. I'm certain some readers would feel the same way. Are you saying that they might "distrust" me as a writer for some reason? Why would a character's tastes about anything automatically be a reflection the author's opinion -- and why does it matter when it's about something like a movie?

And the caveat that it should contribute something to the story applies to just about anything.


----------



## tabasco5 (May 2, 2013)

Use the real movie name if you want to and say anything you want about it.  Fiction is fiction.


----------



## Jared77 (May 4, 2013)

I think either way is fine: a real movie or fictional.  Woody Allen's films had characters debating over real movies all the time, especially Ingmar Bergman.  Diane Keaton in Manhattan said Bergman was highly overrated, and Woody said he was going to knock her other contact lens out with his fist.


----------



## Panthera Onca (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I think I will keep the criticism in, it helps the reader understand the characters.  But you all gave me good points, so thanks.


----------

